# SHELBYVILLE, KY-Francis-Nice Girl in Kill Shelter



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">FRANCES is a beautiful girl currently at the Shelby County Animal Shelter in Shelbyville, KY. A rescue friend of mine sent out a plea for the shelter as they had to euthanize 11 dogs last week just to make room for more that keep coming in.

Frances was found as a stray and nobody has come looking for her yet. She is said to have a wonderful temperament and wants to be with people. There is no further information given and I don't know anything more about Frances (except that her name was spelled "Francis" on the Petfinder site, but she's a girl, so I corrected it). If you'd like to know more about her, please contact the shelter at the number given below.

Shelbyville, KY is about half-way between Lexington and Louisville. The person who sent me the e-mail is also a transport coordinator and is willing to coordinate a transport for Frances. </span> * 

* <span style="color: #990000">FRANCES </span> * 




























http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11021956

*Francis 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Adult Female Dog 
Shelby County Animal Shelter, Shelbyville, KY 

More About Francis

This beautiful girl was found a stray. No one has called for her yet. She has a wonderful temperament and just wants so bad to be with people. Please don't let this girl stay long in the shelter. *

*Shelby County Animal Shelter 
266 Kentucky Street 
Shelbyville, KY 40065 
Phone: 502-633-0009
[email protected]

The adoption cost for a dog is $65. 

Hours: Monday—Friday 9am-4:30pm Saturday 9am-12noon
*


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #990000">Just a bump up for pretty Frances (Francis)!!







</span> *


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Fingers crossed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------

